# I'm searching a magazine's



## Oliver24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
I'm not English, so my english knowlegde isn't good, sorry. So, I'm intresting a woodworking and I need more information about it. I start search a magazines, which is for basic, like me. 
I found out a Woodworker 27s Journal








and download link, if somebody will need it. Link: link download 
And it is what i'm looking. Where can i find more a magazine's like that? 
Thank, you.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

If it's router work, this is a good BOOK. 
Here's a couple good general woodworking magazines: Wood and Woodsmith. You might also like Woodsmith's companion magazine, Shop Notes
Both Wood and Woodsmith have a few projects and tips online, too.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Oliver you can also go onto YouTube and search for topics like "router basics" or "beginning routing" and find videos that may be helpful to you. It has the advantage that you can watch what they are doing.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

The only magazine I still subscribe to in connection with woodworking, is WoodenBoat.

Check out your local library, they have all sorts of books to lend, for free - often you can find a book you think you really want, then when you actually look it it find out no, and at times you will find one you really want to own, so then you go and buy one. And check out used bookstores, you can often get a great value there. Altho I have found that all too often anymore I can get a used book on-line, including shipping, from one of the on-line booksellers, for less than the cost of the same book in a used bookstore. Go figure. I much prefer the printed word over a screen.

Oh yes, the only time I hit new bookstores is to look thru what they have, and if I find a book I would like to own, then I either try buying on-line, or in a used bookstore. I seldom buy new books, except special interest, cost is too much for me.


----------

